# My Drawing of Buddy for Vanillasugar



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Julia asked me to do a couple of drawings of Nya and Buddy for her, here is the work in progress for Buddy. I had done one drawing in pastel of Nya but I am not happy with it so I am going to do another in coloured pencil.
































































Still got a bit to do as yet as I am going to draw a blanket that he will be laying on.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

w0w, you must love drawing  Amazing as always


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That is so CUTE!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

EmmaG, I am astounded everytime I see one of your pictures - you have been blessed with a wonderful talent  You don't just draw/paint with your hand and your eye you use your heart as a tool too - it makes the difference between a good artist and a great one which is what you are


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh Stephie, you will have me blushing...  thanks!!! I suppose it is a bit easier for me as a cats owner as I know what mades them so individual, and I always try and capture that in my drawings. I am learning a lot each one I do!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great drawing!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Emma, it's so great to see them all together like this!! You've really captured him perfectley!  (And I LOVE the one you did of Nya, but fully understand that an artist has to be happy with their work.) Thank you SO much (once AGAIN! lol)


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh My God, that is SO awesome!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Emma,

I really like this one, you have also captured the pose of the cat so well.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

As always, Emma, it is *beautiful*!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I finally got around to finishing this off 










I hope you all like it


----------

